# A Few for the Road



## sawhorseray (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 19, 2020)

Good ones!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 19, 2020)

Good ones, perfect timing this morning.  Thanks, now I can go out into the world in a better mood for at least 5 minutes until some driver ruins it, lol.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Nov 19, 2020)

The spatial relationship one is the best.  Mattress in back seat?  Here, hold my beer...


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 19, 2020)

Good ones! My Thursday started well...


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for the chuckles.
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2020)

Real good batch today, Ray.  Love the electric fence joke.
Gary


----------

